# Lump on Terribilis



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Spotted one of my P.terribilis sporting a lump on her head / jaw area today - it seems to have literally occurred in the last 12 hours, as she was fine when observed last night :



















I have no specialist vets anywhere near me (i'm based in England), I am however starting a treatment of Panacur dusted FFs.

Her behaviour seems normal, bold, eating well and active as ever.

Thoughts?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like an abscess. It can be a result of bacteria build up in your Viv.


----------

